# [carte SD] Buffer I/O error, blabla

## bulki

Salut,

je suis vraiment en train de me demander si ma carte SD n'a pas un problème. J'ai pu plus ou moins faire un fdisk dessus, avec lequel j'ai créé 2 partitions que j'ai formaté en ext3. J'ai eu des I/O error un peu méchants et maintenant quand j'essaie de la mettre, j'obtiens:

```
sd 9:0:0:1: [sdc] <<vendor>> ASC=0xff ASCQ=0xffASC=0xff <<vendor>> ASCQ=0xff

end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 92288

Buffer I/O error on device sdc2, logical block 4

sd 9:0:0:1: [sdc] Device not ready

sd 9:0:0:1: [sdc] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

sd 9:0:0:1: [sdc] Sense Key : 0x2 [current] 

Info fld=0x0

sd 9:0:0:1: [sdc] <<vendor>> ASC=0xff ASCQ=0xffASC=0xff <<vendor>> ASCQ=0xff

end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 94

Buffer I/O error on device sdc1, logical block 16

Buffer I/O error on device sdc1, logical block 17

Buffer I/O error on device sdc1, logical block 18

Buffer I/O error on device sdc1, logical block 19

sd 9:0:0:1: [sdc] Device not ready

sd 9:0:0:1: [sdc] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

sd 9:0:0:1: [sdc] Sense Key : 0x2 [current] 

Info fld=0x0

sd 9:0:0:1: [sdc] <<vendor>> ASC=0xff ASCQ=0xffASC=0xff <<vendor>> ASCQ=0xff

end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 92288

Buffer I/O error on device sdc2, logical block 4

sd 9:0:0:1: [sdc] Device not ready

sd 9:0:0:1: [sdc] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

sd 9:0:0:1: [sdc] Sense Key : 0x2 [current] 

Info fld=0x0

sd 9:0:0:1: [sdc] <<vendor>> ASC=0xff ASCQ=0xffASC=0xff <<vendor>> ASCQ=0xff

end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 94

Buffer I/O error on device sdc1, logical block 16

Buffer I/O error on device sdc1, logical block 17

Buffer I/O error on device sdc1, logical block 18

Buffer I/O error on device sdc1, logical block 19

sd 9:0:0:1: [sdc] Device not ready

sd 9:0:0:1: [sdc] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

sd 9:0:0:1: [sdc] Sense Key : 0x2 [current] 

Info fld=0x0

sd 9:0:0:1: [sdc] <<vendor>> ASC=0xff ASCQ=0xffASC=0xff <<vendor>> ASCQ=0xff

end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 94

Buffer I/O error on device sdc1, logical block 16

Buffer I/O error on device sdc1, logical block 17

Buffer I/O error on device sdc1, logical block 18

Buffer I/O error on device sdc1, logical block 19

sd 9:0:0:1: [sdc] Spinning up disk....not responding...

sd 9:0:0:1: [sdc] READ CAPACITY failed

sd 9:0:0:1: [sdc] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

sd 9:0:0:1: [sdc] Sense Key : 0x2 [current] 

sd 9:0:0:1: [sdc] <<vendor>> ASC=0xff ASCQ=0xffASC=0xff <<vendor>> ASCQ=0xff

sd 9:0:0:1: [sdc] Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled

sd 9:0:0:1: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

```

J'ai tendance à me dire que "Buffer I/O error on device sdc1"  veut signifier qu'il y a un problème avec le fs. Seulement voilà, il me fait un "Spinning up disk...." et il ne veut plus rien en savoir, je n'ai plus aucun accès sur la carte (ie /dev/sdc n'est même pas créé). Là, j'aimerais bien faire un dd dessus, pour tout remettre à 0, mais impossible. 

merci pour votre aide.

----------

## Whoo

Hello,

Cela sent malheureusement la mauvaise nouvelle: l'erreur hardware:

Soit ta carte SD n'est pas dans un bon état:Il y a une durée de vie ... normalement énorme, mais limité dans le temps.

Soit ton lecteur de carte SD à un problème (ce qui est plus rassurant pour tes données).

@+ Derrier Dominique

------

http://www.lugm.org

----------

